# Getting out of Guided Setup on a zippered DirecTiVo



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I've been out of the TiVo hacking scene for a few years, so my knowledge is kind of rusty. I've preparing a Series 2 DirecTiVo for sale, and I did a Clear & Delete Everything, remembering (perhaps incorrectly) that this would not wipe out all of the hacks. I'm now stuck in Guided Setup, which I can't get out of because I don't have a DTV signal to hook up to. I also cannot telnet into the box. How do I get out of Guided Setup? Is there a way without just restoring another software image?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

You should still be able to get through Guided Setup, even without a satellite connection. If you can't telnet in, you probably do need a phone connection though. Maybe I'm mis-remembering if this is a SD DirecTivo, but I'm sure I made it through Guided Setup on HR10-250s without a satellite connection. I thought you could just get to the part where it is trying to detect the satellite/multiswitch and then it fails and gives you a choice of whether you want to troubleshoot or just skip it and correct the problem later. Or I could be completely wrong, which is more likely.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks, I had forgotten that. You can get past the satellite section if you just let it error out. Turns out, though, that the modem won't play nice with my FiOS phoneline, so I can't get past the test call. I'm just going to throw a new image on it today; that should be quicker and easier.


----------

